# some good news for over 40s



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

I saw this today which, if true, will come as some relief for many of us who are currently too 'mature' for funded treatment. I would advise not reading most of the comments below though as the mentality of most Daily Mail readers isn't really compatible with what we ladies are going through. (I don't normally read the DM but am on bed rest so will read just about anything right now!!¡)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2280264/Women-40-IVF-NHS-time-new-guidelines-week-lesbian-couples-benefit.html


----------

